# UPS has been quietly delivering cargo using self-driving trucks



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/15/20805994/ups-self-driving-trucks-autonomous-delivery-tusimple


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Robots will drink all of your single Malt !


Karma.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

How many times does one need to say this.

They have to have the technology installed in the vehicles to “talk” to one another, and until every old car gets cycled out or there’s a cheap way to install these devices in older cars that people still want to drive...

It won’t happen.

As of now, those “driverless” vehicles not only has a safety (just in case driver) but also an engineer on board.

So instead of paying one body they pay two and those two probably command more then a driver would, separately not combined..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/15/20805994/ups-self-driving-trucks-autonomous-delivery-tusimple


TECHIES ARE DEVELOPING SYNTHETIC SCOTCH !

" OH HOW WONDERFUL "!
IT WONT HAVE TO BE AGED IN A CASK 21 YEARS ANYMORE !
" DESIGNED BY A.I. " !

YUP.

Goodbye REAL SINGLE MALT !

SERVES YOU RIGHT !



tohunt4me said:


> Robots will drink all of your single Malt !
> 
> Karma.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

If there was a way for them to deliver to my door step I’d be behind this.

Just had a delivery sent via ups to my house (because it was dish soap so I didn’t care if it got stolen) and the box was knifed open to check the contents but the driver didn’t think it was worth stealing.

I’m having a crapload from Sephora shipped to work per usual (thx vib 20%) like almost everything else because whether it’s fedex or ups, there’s humans in that equation that has sticky fingers.

Once, when I worked in handbag retail, I had to box up a piece to ship back to the nyc boutique as it was special to that area... and somehow it got returned to my store ?... anyways, camera got a good record of me packing it, sealing it, and placing it on the floor where it laid untouched until the fed ex guy came to pick it up.

Apparently when it arrived at the nyc store, it was still sealed but empty ?.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

One time I had an item sent to me on amazon that literally was just a 100% empty amazon bag that was just closed up.

I forget what the item was but obviously it wasn't in the bag.

The item was nothing valuable.


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> One time I had an item sent to me on amazon that literally was just a 100% empty amazon bag that was just closed up.
> 
> I forget what the item was but obviously it wasn't in the bag.
> 
> The item was nothing valuable.


You should not buy from Amazon third party sellers.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Robots will drink all of your single Malt !


Not if I unplug them ??


----------

